# wiper motor ?



## ohioballer (Jul 20, 2009)

how exactly do i hook up a wiper motor so that i can just plug it into a wall outlet? pics welcome and directions as if i were 8 years old thanks 


ohioballer


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

You need an ac adapter (thing that plugs to the wall) to match the speed you want. Normally this is a 5 volt 5 amp power supply. And you need a pigtail connector to plug the adaptor to the motor. You can find these items on monster guts website, under the section listed "Electric Motors For Props".










The motor - click here

The adapter - click here

The connector - click here

There is a link on the site that shows images of how to connect. Find this link where they show the motor. Here are the images from the site. These images show the connector on the bottom of the motor.



















That starts the motor running when it's connected and plugged to the wall.

[sorry...cant continue right now...they are updating the site at the moment its offline. Great timing huh.]


----------



## ohioballer (Jul 20, 2009)

thanx that was perfect couldnt have gotten a better answer


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Just to cover all the bases you can also use a computer power supply as well. They usually have several different amp outputs to choose from. That's what I use. The best site for more info is Scary Terry's - http://www.scary-terry.com/


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm glad you asked this, i had been wondering as well.


----------



## ohioballer (Jul 20, 2009)

no prob better to ask then not at all


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry the response got cut short. Sounds like you get the idea. When its plugged together it looks something like this.










As Gothic Nightmare stated....sites like Scary Terry's show interesting ways to use the motors. One word of note...some motors require a bit of rework of the arm to make it adapt to the prop. In the case of the monster guts motors...I use a piece of bent aluminum to make a replacement for the arm.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats the ticket darklore, monster guts is the place to get your supplies.I also use the aluminum stock for custom arm cranks.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

*Wiper Motor*

I'm glad you asked this question as I've been wondering myself. Two great sites mentioned and pictures were very helpful for this "newbie". Thanks again.


----------

